# Dallas, TX-Puppies dumped like Garbage-Can you Help??



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll put on Melissa's profile page so she doesn't miss it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They are adorable.
I HOPE I'm right, but there have been a bunch of internet hoaxes like this on and off for the past few years, and the person whose email address appears is shocked to receive several hundred emails about puppies. 
For a while there was a litter of golden retriever puppies found in the back of a pickup truck. Also for a while there was a litter supposedly at a shelter ready to be euthanized, which the shelter had no knowledge of. 
So....let's hope this one is a hoax, too!!!! Very sad if it's not.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What adorable babies!!! If it's not a hoax....the person who dumped them like garbage will get his!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Let's hope that if it's for real that they don't auction one off like is implied in the email message. They are adorable!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Once someone can provide more information about the accuracy of these puppies I am happy to jump on board and help. I may have a few families that are interested in adopting and fostering, but I want to make sure it's legit first.

Thanks!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I sent the link on to Melissa who is with GRRNT.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I have sent out several mass postings and emails as well as posting this to my blog. It will get a lot of attention there, so let's hope people can step in and help. Please keep us updated!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone please retract your mass mailings, these puppies were picked up by the good samaritan weeks ago and were placed with a no kill shelter. I believe all of them have been adopted already.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's good to hear!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thanks for the info!!


----------

